# A Few Welding Projects



## jpfabricator (Jun 7, 2015)

Deleted by original poster due to copyright infringment. Sorry.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jun 7, 2015)

I had posted some pictures that were protected by copyright laws. 
The piece in the above picture was my after church milling and welding project.
Its a hanger for a custom antler chandelier.


Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## brino (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi Jake,

It's tough to understand exactly how it's used without a picture.
Can you post a link to a site with a picture?

It looks like the tips were machined square before bending, right?
Kinda a hybrid machinist/blacksmith approach......

-brino


----------



## jpfabricator (Jun 8, 2015)

The ends were machined. This is a proto type so there is no previous picture. 
I will see if I can get permission to post some pics.

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------

